# dry cracked hands



## uarelovedbygod (Nov 1, 2003)

Live in KY...cold but not bitter winters. What is your best suggestion for treating (or preventing) the dry chapped cracked hands so common every winter if we spend much time outside?

Thanks!


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

I use the O'Keefes cracked hand lotion from the farm store. Sold up by the register, green container. It's kinda pricy, but it only takes a tiny bit and it works! When my hands get too bad I rub more in, then wear cotton gloves to bed. Otherwise, the baby oil gel and gloves when I drive with the dashboard heater on.


----------



## commonsense (Jun 1, 2008)

Okeefe's lotion works best for me:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/pro...ogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=shopping


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I use Neutrogena's Norwegian Formula hand cream. It comes in a tube and is available at drugstores and grocery stores. It's very good.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bag Balm works well.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Lavender essential oil. Just put it in olive oil or any lotion you like, or even use it alone.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

I use this.

http://www.farmandfleet.com/product...=/catalog/find.aspx?t=udder+balm#.TtMAfNWwXNA


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Plain ole Crisco or lard if you have it! Before you go to bed, wash your hands with tepid water. Dry them, but leave damp. Rub in a good heavy coating of Crisco and put on a pair of cotton gloves. Works wonders.

Don't use Essential oils straight as suggested, it can cause skin sensitivities especially on cracked skin..


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

Bag Balm gets the job done for me as well. A can lasts a long time.


----------



## Want2BFree (Nov 27, 2011)

Olive Oil. We use olive oil as bath oil during the colder months and never have an issue with dryness. My family has eczema pretty bad, and we've found this helps the best long term.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I just made up a mix of pure lanolin+petroleum jelly+almond oil+essential oils (tea tree and lilac), heated it up in the microwave for a few seconds, stir and it goes to solid after cooling. It is VERY rich and absorbs into the skin--I cover with gloves, and socks. (I'll add beeswax the next time--to make it more solid.)

Bag Balm is similar: lanolin+petroleum jelly+antiseptic.

Pure lanolin is good too, but, it smells a little like a barn, then absorbs and doesn't smell bad, after 20 minutes or so. (you can buy this on amazon)


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

castor oil covered with socks or gloves works great, also makes nails strong.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

do you have an aloe plant?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> I just made up a mix of pure lanolin+petroleum jelly+almond oil+*essential oils (tea tree and lilac*), heated it up in the microwave for a few seconds, stir and it goes to solid after cooling. It is VERY rich and absorbs into the skin--I cover with gloves, and socks. (I'll add beeswax the next time--to make it more solid.)


*Essential oils* are the pure plant extracts usually derived by distillation.
Not artificial. *Tea Tree
*
*Fragrance oils* are synthetic. Artificially man-made. *Lilac*

Fragrance oils are fine if you just want something to smell good, but they do zippo as far as skin care healing goes.

I'm sorry to be so picky, but when I hear someone say Lilac Essential oil it just makes me twitch! :nana:


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

A LAYER of Vaseline then put on Latex gloves & wear them all day if you can. One application can really help. Drink plenty of water, too.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

I have the same problem every year and the avon product Silicone Glove works for me.
Rub it in 15 minutes before bedtime, let it dry and got to bed. Works every time.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

Take extra virgin coconut oil every morning. One teaspoon full you skin will be so soft your hair. If your heels ate cracked at all it will get rid of them within two weeks.Itis great for your skin also.


----------



## Red_Hen (Sep 20, 2011)

I like aquaphor lotion or baby vapo-rub as a lotion. It's essentially petroleum with rosemary. Smells amazing.


----------



## allisonhome (Dec 1, 2011)

Olive oil is good. Lotions with Olive oil, i mean.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I will second the aquaphor, works great for me.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I use Bath & Body Works "Look Ma, New Hands" stupid name, great product. It softens and contains paraffin to protect against moisture loss. It has a light orange scent that isn't annoying so I put it in my husband (nurse) and son in law (electrican) stockings. It isn't greasy like an oil and really works on dry hands.

Their "Shea it Ain't So" (again stupid name, great product) foot cream is excellent too.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Burt's Bees Hand Salve works wonderfully. It contains essential oils that others here have suggested, plus comfrey, and you don't have to make it yourself.


----------

